# Beware The Ides........



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

We are doing an Ides of March dance (March 15th) at the Arlington Park hall (KINWU Union hall and Doffers restaurant) in Kingston. The dance is open to everyone and there is no cover. We do geezer rock basically...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I was born on the Ides of March, so I guess that makes me cursed.

My band is playing a private b-day party (not mine) that night.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck Tarl.


The poster looks great.



I'm doing sound in Brantford that night.sdsre


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Good luck Tarl.
> 
> 
> The poster looks great.
> ...



Thanks...My brother did the posters up....he is a graphic artist by day and a bassist by night. You can't see it in the photo but the background behind the skull is a list of all the bands we cover. CCR, Bowie, Bad Co, Status Quo, Stones, Ugly Ducklings, The Ramones etc.....


----------

